# 150W ShortArc Military searchlight - King of throw for Portable production lights?



## ma_sha1 (Feb 2, 2011)

For the longest time on CPF, *MaxaBeam *is believed to be the* King Of Throw* for portable production lights. It out throw the other short arc Super lights such as *Night hunter one* *Mega Ra*y. Although members including Ra myself have made home-made super lights that could beat Maxa Beam, as far as *portable production lights* go, I don't remember ever seeing a dispute on another light might challenge the Maxa Beam Crown.



That is until I acquired this gem: *150W Xenon Short Arc Military hand-held search light Made by CAI, Model CA-230*. 



I don't remember seeing this light on CPF before and I could not find any info. on it from Google either. 



The Little info. I could find says CAI = *Chicago Areal Industries*, A Company 

was known for making Aircraft areal photography equipments, had made Military searchlight in the 60s/70s. CAI was bough by Bourns later no info. if they continued with the searchlight product line. 



I do not even have the light in my hands yet, but *as a flasholic*, *I am so excited as if an archaeologist had just discovered a new bone that could potentially push the dating of human origin back another 10 million years.* 




Its about 12 long, has a handle for hand held use
It has a 150W high pressure Xenon short arc lamp runs on 28V power
Reflector is about 7 in diameter, about equally high quality as Maxa Beam reflector but 2 larger, appears to be Rhodium coated too.
It looks military in all respects, very well made. Has a knob for focus function in the rear
There are some most insane metal fins I've ever seen on a light, for the lamp/reflector heat dissipation.
 *Based on the limited specs above compared to Maxa Beam 75W Xenon short arc/5 reflector, I believe this light might be the forgotten real King of throw for hand held production lights...*



That's all the info. I could find. *if anyone can dig up any info. regarding to this light, please help post your findings*. Neither I nor the seller has any idea if the light still works. It doesn't come with the 28V power supply, that'll be the first thing I need to look into...


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: 150W ShortArc Military searchlight - King of throw for Portable production lights*
Written by *troller_cpf* on 02-02-2011 07:39 AM GMT

That is a tiny and little heat dissipator...  it reminds me the one in my Nighthunter One...



just much, much, bigger!

BEAMSHOOOOOTS 









cheers!


B]Re: 150W ShortArc Military searchlight - King of throw for Portable production lights[/B]
Written by *ma_sha1* on 02-02-2011 09:07 AM GMT

I want beam shots too, lol.

But right now I am not even sure it's in working condition or not. 

Plus, there no power supply. I am searching for 28V 200W power supply, it could either run 12v or 110 type, 

doesn't matter as my portable power pack has 12v & 110V dual out put.

Anyone got recommendations, please post. Needs to be as compact as possible.

B]Re: 150W ShortArc Military searchlight - King of throw for Portable production lights[/B]
Written by *ma_sha1* on 02-03-2011 11:48 AM GMT

Light is not in yet, but I did make progress on my search for a compact 28V power supply:

I found out that the Apple power Mac G4's Power Supply out put 28V DC, 8 Amp Max.

I.E. 224W Max (rated at 205W). It's nicely compact size & weigh in only 3lbs. 

Assume that the ballast is 80% efficiency. The ballast will draw 210W. 

This is very close to max rating of the power supply, hopefully, the 
power supply can handle the ignition surge of current, we'll see... 

I am also hoping that the ballast efficiency is in the >90% range, it'll give a bit more room.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 11, 2011)

managed to find page 2



 02-11-2011 12:20 PM #31 


 *BVH* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 









Join DateSep 2004LocationCentCalCoastPosts4,229 


*



Re: 150W ShortArc Military searchlight - King of throw for Portable production lights *

Ma Sha1, ConGraTs!

Looking forward to some 1000 yard shots when you return from vacation.​ 
60" WWII Anti-Aircraft Searchlight (sold), Trilogy of 350 Watt "Locators", Twin 150 Watt HID Vector, Costco 80, LarryK14, L35, Stanley HIDs, HID Blitz 84/44 Watt​ 





 02-11-2011 01:16 PM #32 


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,945 


*



Re: 150W ShortArc Military searchlight - King of throw for Portable production lights *

I would like to point out that my Maxa Beam is old Gen II 6million cp model, with the older straight-tube lamp, 
newer generation Maxa Beam is lot brighter, new round arc chamber lamp & new circuit board & slightly higher watts. Especially the Enhanced 12Million CP model should beat this light. However, on maxa beam, one can only enjoy the highest cp in 30" burst mode. This light has no mode, its max cp all the way, constantly, just the way I like. 




Originally Posted by *peakbeam1* 

 
Ma_sha1,
Congrats to both you and Apple. 
-R



Thanks Robort,

I emailed you some of the photos per your PM. The manual has like 100 pages (small 5x7 pages) but no detail on the circuit. If there's something specific that you want me to look into, let me know, I'll report back.

I am still wondering if this light might not have a ballast, only a igniter, then its on with nothing but clean 28V DC, 
is that possible?




Originally Posted by *Fritz HID* 

 
beautiful



Thanks!




Originally Posted by *BVH* 

 
Ma Sha1, ConGraTs!

Looking forward to some 1000 yard shots when you return from vacation.



My beam shooting ground is at a Fort shooting at another Fort 1 mile across the ocean, between this, 
the Mega *Blaster* & the *Moon* *Blaster*, it'll be a fun night . All three lights will run on my 20Ah portable AC supply, which weight about only 10lbs. I was able to fire both Mega & *Moon* *Blaster* on it at the same time (It has dual AC outlet). The power pack platform sharing really cut the cost down on theses builds. 

Unfortunately, I'll have to wait for the spring, right now it's covered under 3ft of snow.​ 
Last edited by ma_sha1; 02-11-2011 at 01:20 PM.​ My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 02-11-2011 01:18 PM #33 
*Parker VH* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 









Join DateOct 2008LocationMN.Posts214 


*



Re: 150W ShortArc Military searchlight - King of throw for Portable production lights *

Thanks for the updates. While the chances of another one of these surfacing is probably nil, it keeps us all intrigued as to what was/might still be out there.​ 
*Bob*
*Polarion PH50, POB 35W, SL Scorpion, SL-35X, POB 55W, Jet Beam Jet-1, DEFT, MULE 35/80W HID, Maxa Beam MBS-410.*​ 





 02-11-2011 01:30 PM #34 


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,945 


*



Re: 150W ShortArc Military searchlight - King of throw for Portable production lights *

Don't lose hope, this one has a serial number of #8, so there's at least 7 of its brothers out there...​ 
My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 02-11-2011 01:45 PM #35 


 *BVH* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 









Join DateSep 2004LocationCentCalCoastPosts4,229 


*



Re: 150W ShortArc Military searchlight - King of throw for Portable production lights *




Originally Posted by *ma_sha1* 

 

I am still wondering if this light might not have a ballast, only a igniter, then its on with nothing but clean 28V DC, 
is that possible?




Don't know if it's possible but I can tell you the running Voltage at the bulb of the Locator is 37 DC. If your light is DC at the bulb, you may experience a very short bulb life as with the 25 hr (to 75% original performance) Locator bulb (and newer replacements). The Locator also has the standard high KV start and then a 16 second warm-up period where Amperage is boosted and falls back to running Amperage. If your light has no ballast, I'm not sure how a "warm-up" period would be accomplished - assuming it needs one, which I don't know. I wouldn't think that just a Nano-second, hi KV pulse would be enough to excite the gases and salts into plasma state. But again, I don't know so maybe it's possible.​ 
60" WWII Anti-Aircraft Searchlight (sold), Trilogy of 350 Watt "Locators", Twin 150 Watt HID Vector, Costco 80, LarryK14, L35, Stanley HIDs, HID Blitz 84/44 Watt​ 





 02-11-2011 01:49 PM #36 


 *Kestrel* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Moderator 


Join DateOct 2007LocationThe Willamette valley, in OregonPosts3,539 


*



Re: 150W ShortArc Military searchlight - King of throw for Portable production lights *

I check this thread daily and (like the others here), I'm very much looking forward to seeing this light get the opportunity to really 'stretch its legs'. ​ 
In the past we have had a light which flickered, in the present we have a light which flames, and in the future there will be a light which shines over all the land and sea.
- Winston Churchill​ 





 02-11-2011 05:23 PM #37 


 *ma_sha1* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJan 2009LocationMaine, USAPosts1,945 


*



Re: 150W ShortArc Military searchlight - King of throw for Portable production lights *




Originally Posted by *BVH* 

 
If your light has no ballast, I'm not sure how a "warm-up" period would be accomplished - assuming it needs one, which I don't know. 

I wouldn't think that just a Nano-second, hi KV pulse would be enough to excite the gases and salts into plasma state. But again, I don't know so maybe it's possible.



I could be wrong, I am hoping that Robert might chime in & shed some light, 
A couple reasons that make me think the light doesn't have a ballast: 

1. There isn't enough room in the rear section for a ballast, especially for 1970's era when electronics components were large.
2. The schematics on post #17, you can see that there's no drawing about ballast, there is a knob on the bottom, that's the igniter. The center post system is the focus mechanism & took a lot of room.

3. *Nano seconds won't do it. The Igniter needs to be held down for 3 seconds*, I could hear clicking sounds, when it's finally turned on, you let go the igniter & the light is pretty much instantly stable hi, there's no ramp up period like HID lights. There is no noticible warm-up period after the ignition. 

I kind of like it, less electronics, less things could go wrong. It's like driving a primitive brute power manual sports car with no traction control, no 8 speed pedal shifter or other modern electronic nannys, the Dodge Viper of search lights ​ 
Last edited by ma_sha1; 02-11-2011 at 05:34 PM.​ My Mods.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&postcount=78
Hobby only, I don't do custom mods as a service, thanks for understanding. 
​ 





 02-13-2011 11:14 AM #38 


 *Ra* 




 View Profile 




 View Forum Posts 




 Private Message 




 View Blog Entries 




 View Articles 
 



Flashaholic* 


Join DateJul 2004LocationThe NetherlandsPosts1,081 


*



Re: 150W ShortArc Military searchlight - King of throw for Portable production lights *

........ 150W ShortArc Military searchlight - King of throw for Portable production lights?

Sure a nice find!! And with a lux-mesurement at 200 meters or more, you can answer the big question yourself !!

Remember that we want to see figures of at least 7,000,000cp.. And then there is the question of portability...
Maxabeam still is a very portable solution, including electronic focus.. Walking with a heavy battery belt is another way of calling things portable.
But you're right, even with a battery belt, it indeed is portable...

The beamspot pictures you posted do not convince me that it will beat Maxabeam on throw! Your Maxabeam still does not perform the way it should!


In theory, every short arc bulb can run on regular batteries! You only need to take care that the voltage stays within certain limits..
And of cource, you need to start te lamp!
But batteries are way too unstable for such a task!!
Many (older) xenon-systems work with a simple (very heavy) DC-inverter setup, with a big wheel on top, for changing the voltage. And as you change
the voltage, you can simply read the Amps on a single Amp-gauge. You of cource need to know the right Voltage/Amp setting for your bulb.



Regards,

Ra.​ 
Last edited by Ra; 02-13-2011 at 11:38 AM.​ The proof of the existence of intelligent extra terrestrial life lies in the fact that they didn't contact us yet...
Maxablaster MB Beamshots 10Watt Mini HID LedBlaster's!​


----------



## Throwjunkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Ma take a look here this is the company that was in part responsible for that light I copied the whole page of links any information for the light should be obtainable from Bourns. They have to have someone or some kind of records of its manufacture and possibly a power supply for it. I want one so I'm now activly searching for one myself
http://www.bing.com/search?q=bourns+inc.+barrington+illinois&FORM=AWRE
Joe


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 12, 2011)

There were quite a few posts from Rob, the director of Engineer at Maxa Beam that he was very excited about this light too, those post were lost.

Even him never seen or heard pf this light

The light was made by CAI prior to being merged in with Bourns inc. But no one was able to get any record dug up.

I had many more pictures posted, including that I used Apple G4 power supply to fire it up, beam shots vs. Maxa beam etc. it's all lost.

I'll needs o re post those pictures back-up when I have some more time.


----------



## Throwjunkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Ma Being this was made for the Military there may be little to no info on it I'm sure someone knows something and or everything about it but with Military contracts some info may be hushed. Its not a world ending device but the Military likes there gear and Info about such gear to be personal and for there eyes only. I sent the pics to a friend who's father was a supply clerk for the army if they were issue items he will know about it for sure I also sent Pictures to my Father who was a recon Marine he may also have some info. looks like the little dovetail mount on it was possibly used for a laser or optical device, thats interesting. If I had one of these lights I would mount a scope or monocular to it for close up views of the object I was lighting up makes sense from a recon standpoint. Anyhow Brother I cant wait to see more pics and beamshots. Can I ask how much you paid for it ?


Joe


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Well, to give your a better idear aginst Mexa Beam, I had to do soem re post. So here it goes:







larger reflector than Maxa Beam & equally high quality:





The front control knob controls the built in IR filter. When you pull it up, you can see the lamp Arc chamber. 
When the knob is pushed down, it's in IR mode. 





The Alu box in Millitary Green:





I fired it up using Mac G4 Power supply, it's 215W power supply that output 28V clean DC 8 Amp.


----------



## Throwjunkie (Mar 13, 2011)

Got to be the sexiest spotlight I have ever seen love the pic's I'm guessing the knob in front of the lense is a focuser? The light reminds me of a reflector telescope with the elipictacal mirror holder. (I build scopes) I fear finding one may have me searching for some time. I am unable to find anything like it on the net while I could build a good replica the inner workings wont be something I'll be able to make tho it would be simple to just make it and use standard HID setup it just wouldn't be the same. I am more then anything liking the looks of the light so making one is something I'm considering ATM. I'm guessing the reflector is Aluminum can you tell me the size of the Light lenth and dia. and reflector depth approx will be fine. Should get some replies from folks I sent pics to today will post what I learn.

Joe


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 13, 2011)

In that case, this diagram may help you. the reflector is about 6" diameter 5" deep. 
The light is super light for it's size. Much lighter than the 4" reflector Stanley HID.
It does not use a ballast I believe. It used only a manual ignitor & sustain the arc by 28V stable DC.

The knob in the front is for IR on/off only. The knob in the rear controls Focus.
I'll post back some beam shots later. It has a more intense spot mode than 75W Maxa Beam & more pleasant
flood mode as well, no black hole in the center as seen in Maxa Beam flood mode.


----------



## Throwjunkie (Mar 13, 2011)

Brother You are my new best friend hehe perfect just what I needed. I think I will build this light I have some sheet aluminum I can shape the housings and fins out of. I can Tig weld everything togeather. Do you have the parts list with this Pic I have been working on a mechanical focuser for a Spotlight I'm converting to HID will be an easy build for this light looking at the Pic you posted. I'm also wondering how this may work if instead of a reclector cone if I just use a 4" reflector telescope mirror and shine the light onto it I'm guessing there may be a hole in the hotspot or maybe not. Something I may explore after I build one of these with a regular reflector. I am gonna search the net for a nice reflector to use can you give me a lenth measurement for the light I will be able to determine the reflector lenth with that info

Joe


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 13, 2011)

The length is about 11.5", you can see on Phone #1, I have a ruler.

For beam shot vs. Maxa Beam,
it's always CA230 150W Xenon Short Arc left vs. Maxa Beam 75W burst mode right:

SPOT Mode





Spot mode zoomed in:





Flood mode:


----------



## Throwjunkie (Mar 13, 2011)

nice tight spot I can see the the big + in the spill but that wouldn't bother me a bit. think I will look for a reliable 100w HID kit for the light. 

Joe


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Check out the 120W HID kits, they have shorter Arc, no match to real short arcs, 
but better than standard HID & good price too. 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?310388-A-new-find-120W-Shorter-Arc-HID-Kit

There were some follow-up posts, which is now lost due to CPF problem, but the seller link is still there.


----------



## Throwjunkie (Mar 13, 2011)

looks like a HID to me very fat bulb means high power I can see that it's short arc as well reading says 200-220V ac tho is this output to the bulb or input needed to run the ballast 
I want as much power from this light as I can get big throw is allways a plus in my book. I'm interested in this kit especialy since it's only $109 was expecting to pay way more for a good HID kit at 100w

Joe


----------



## DM51 (Mar 13, 2011)

I've only just seen this thread - wow! Great find! I'm looking forward to reading more about it.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 13, 2011)

I'll take 100 meter lux readings & some long distance beam shots when weather warms up .


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Throwjunkie said:


> I can see that it's short arc as well reading says 200-220V ac tho is this output to the bulb or input needed to run the ballast
> 
> Joe


 
I think it's AC input. You'll need a 12v DC to 220v AC Power inverter, which is very cheap on ebay.


----------



## Throwjunkie (Mar 16, 2011)

Got enought metal for the build now just waiting on a new bandsaw blade and I can start cutting out the parts. Will make some of the bulb holder stuff on the Lathe and Mill. I'm excited about doing the build, maybe I'll make a build log for the light as well. I want this light portable so will stick with the 100W HID. after buying the packs you posted I Found a couple 12.6v 9600mah packs on ebay on the cheap, maybe parallel them for good run time if one wont do the trick should be light enough to stow in a fanny pack or make a belt pack for them. looks like they have balancing and protection comes with charger.

Joe


----------



## Walterk (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey Thowjunkie, may have missed that part, but what are you using for reflector?
Bulb and reflector is all a light is about. The rest is just fashion and weatherproofing.
(As a telescope mirror is definately not going to give the desired beam. Highly reflective, but you need a short focal length, to have the hotspot of the 'arc' in focus of the reflector/mirror. Think 2 inches, not 10 or 20 inches.)

If you have a lath, try to mill a parablic reflector from (high grade, if possible 99%) aluminium, and polish it. The best high-performerance searchlights use aluminium. 
That would be far out the best, but might take more then one try. Do some googling on why 99% aluminium.
(You've probably seen the CPF-threads on the 24, 36 and 50inch self-made parabolic Gorilla reflectors, explains how to make a parabolic to match desired focal length.)
I am jealous at your workshop, please let me be jealous at the resulting lamp .


----------



## Throwjunkie (Mar 16, 2011)

I have done some Mirror grinding myself to get desired Focal lenth. I have a company I use to silver and aluminum coat/plate the reflective surface on mirrors I have made. I dont think I'll go as far as to make the reflector yet. I'm looking for a sutible reflector for the light based on the dimentions Ma Sha gave me. In the event I cant find one I'll have a go at making one. Mirrors I have made have been fairly short FL as with reflector scopes the scope lenths are short 3-4 foot lenths some even shorter. I dont think it will be enough to make for a good throw light but you never know with this stuff till you try it. I have seen some of the reflectors made by members of this forum so that is another option. I want this light so I'll get it worked out for sure

Joe


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 16, 2011)

You might want call up Phoenix Reflector Inc. They make high quality custom reflectors at reasonable price.
The custom 6" reflector will cost less than $100 I think. They will make up the shape you need with computer generated parabola & apply high quality coating by vacume deposition. Home made & polished Alu. won't come close.

Peak led solutions has recently started using them & had posted great reviews on Phoenix reflectors.


----------



## ledpwr (Mar 18, 2011)

1+ for Pheonix Electroformed Reflectors, I recently brought a 2" reflector from them for a HID mag mod (I will post a build log once it is finished) and they sent me a similar reflector for free:rock: (as they got shipping wrong!). They are a friendly company and their prices are good for one off sales.


----------



## Throwjunkie (Mar 18, 2011)

will check them out should have my bandsaw blade by next Wed. So I can start cutting out the parts. looking for a 100W HID kit thats good quality is also a task. may end up with 75W till I find one reasonable. Have to decide on the Ballast them I'll look for a Phillips Bulb. 

Joe


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a pair of 75W ballast & bulb listed on ebay right now, started at 99 cents & its about 51 right now. 
ending in 1.5 days,

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190511845596&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMESELX%3AIT


----------



## Throwjunkie (Mar 18, 2011)

yep saw that today did you sell the torp you had up. I wouldn't mind having that light but have funds tied up in something else rite now. let me know when you have stuff for sale I may be interested if funds are on hand. will keep an eye out for the HID's
Headed to my Property in the morning to shine some lights and do some scouting for turkey season. I have a few new lights to test out since its totaly dark there. Will no doubt light up some wildlife. I have a nice flat field little over 1000 yards long to test out the new SR90 and want to check my Cyclops HID convert even tho its only running 5 min ATM till I get my batteries.

Joe


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 19, 2011)

I still have the torpedo. Will put up again when ebay special drops fees.


----------



## PB1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ma Sha,
How is the quest going? It looks like portions of my account were lost. 

Robert
Peak Beam Systems


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey,

Robert,

Really sorry to hear that you lost your account, I thought that only happened to folks registered after Nov. 2010, but your account was several years old, that sucks. 

Unfortunately, I was not able to recover half of the posts from Google catch, which contains several of your posts. Part of the the Google catch expired when CPF got back-up & I was only able to recover one of the two pages.

My 20 Million CP moon blaster thread got lost two, have not had the Enegry to re-post.


----------



## Bill Idaho (Mar 21, 2011)

It appears my posts are now in a paralell universe as well. The big military show is in a few weeks in Lodi. I will search high and low for any related items. (I already mentioned there is usually VSS-1 and -3 stuff (in addition to power supply units) there as well, didn't I?) 
What type of connector is on the end of the power cord?


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, indeed your replies got lots too. I remember you mention the Military show. Good luck finding one, maybe post some photos if you find some cool lights?

I already tossed the cable, it was real thick & long, weighted more than the light. It had loose open end if I remember correctly, since the original power supply wast lost, looks someone was splicing wires tried to make it work, that'll be my guess.


----------



## DM51 (Mar 22, 2011)

Guys, FYI... Accounts registered prior to 11-01-2010 are OK, but almost all posts made during the period 11-01-2010 to 02-28-2011 have been lost, except for post #1 in each thread (post #2 & subsequent #s have been lost).

Accounts registered after 11-01-2010 were irrevocably lost, and those members will unfortunately need to re-register.

More info in this thread - post #4 there is useful.


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 7, 2011)

A sad sad update, I  the lamp 

Wanting to optimize the focus, I took the light apart: It does have a ballast.











Here is the lamp: It's manufactured by CAI, 
The bulb says 
111+
Z2-1
That's all, no other markings. I measured the arc gap, about 2mm.





In order to optimize the focus, I needed to push the lamp in by 3-4mm,
I had to reduce one end, so started grinding, I accidentally grind open the metal end, I potted it back but after putting it back, the lamp no longer work.

I can still hear the click click striking sound when trying to ignite the lamp,
but no longer able to fire it up..:shakehead


----------



## BVH (May 7, 2011)

Ma, in looking at your pics, could you not have ground down the focusing pushrod instead? I sure hope you can find a replacement! The open-type ballast kind of reminds me of lots of military HIDs - VSS's, my Locators etc. They all have a certain look that I can't put into words.


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 7, 2011)

Man, I could have done a lot of things differently to avoid the poof, But it's too late now. 

I am going to sell it instead trying to fix it, since I already have too many short arc lights, running out of room.


----------



## Bill Idaho (May 7, 2011)

I got back from the Lodi military show a few weeks ago. There was a guy that had about 4-6 VSS-3 housings, with lens, reflector, and fan (just like what I ended up with a year or two ago), already gutted of all the other electrics. They were going for $40. One would think they would be worth that much, but I think he took two or three of them home. If I had room in my car, I would have taken all of them! 
I asked around about the handheld light spoken of on this thread. Everyone pretty well scratched their head and wanted to see it.


----------



## IgNITEor (May 8, 2011)

BVH said:


> Ma, in looking at your pics, could you not have ground down the focusing pushrod instead? I sure hope you can find a replacement! The open-type ballast kind of reminds me of lots of military HIDs - VSS's, my Locators etc. They all have a certain look that I can't put into words.


 I can think of at least two words:
Rugged and redundant....everywhere!

Ma_sha1, if you have or can borrow a small HV power supply, like a neon sign ballast, you can test your lamp to see if you've really broken the seal or not. The ignition cycle should also be visible in darkness with your lamp back in the housing.
Hope you can save that lamp!
Your ShortArc 150 deserves a name, if you decide to keep it 
The pic showing the spark-gap is nice!


----------



## Walterk (May 8, 2011)

A shame the bulb is broken.
But I think most 150W XSA with similar gap size could replace it. Might need some kind of adapter to make it sit at right depth/focus of the reflector.

Or mercury short arc for that matter .

Edit: IMO your light is the best chance for having a superlight, given the 150W and the very good and wide reflector.
I wouldn't sell it before having tried.
I've seen my Maxabeam on the inside, its neat and compact, but your light is so much sturdier !


----------

